# Turkey Bags and storing???



## mochadog70 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you guys use turkey bags out there? Let say you had a bunch left over and it was in a turkey bag sealed up would that be fine to store it for a while?

Glass jars in not a option for me due to the size. What do other use when glass is not big enough for you? I love turkey bags, but also I really haven't tried anything different. The turkey bags do a re GREAT job of keeping in the odor...


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 6, 2010)

No one uses Turkey bags out there?


----------



## mrduke (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah love the turkey bags, but i also use jars for the first two weeks to cure it some


----------



## SourSativa (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the turkey bags are too powerful and trap any moisture in so you have to make sure its dry enough to put in them or you might get mold..


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 6, 2010)

turkey bags are fine just follow the same rules as the jars and thy'll work a.o.k
keep in a dark place
cure:

place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr in a dark place
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m - 1hr or untill dry 
replace in jars resealed in a dark place
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or long term store


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys!! Glass jars just don't cut it or the size I have. Whats the biggest glass jar that you can fit into, weight wise?


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 7, 2010)

try rubbermade totes
or garbage bag lawn size

and dont belive the hype 
the trash bags or totes wont inpart taste and smell onto the buds quite the other way around


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 7, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> try rubbermade totes
> or garbage bag lawn size
> 
> and dont belive the hype
> the trash bags or totes wont inpart taste and smell onto the buds quite the other way around


Don't worry I don't believe in all the hype. I already use the rubbermade totes for curing, but then turkey bags for the storage end of things. 

I though turkey bags would be more popular around here, but I guess its more of an old school way. I just don't have a 50 gal glass jar with a lid on it.


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 7, 2010)

mochadog70 said:


> Don't worry I don't believe in all the hype. I already use the rubbermade totes for curing, but then turkey bags for the storage end of things.
> 
> I though turkey bags would be more popular around here, but I guess its more of an old school way. I just don't have a 50 gal glass jar with a lid on it.


After they are dried and cured properly, I use 69% humidipaks to maintain proper moisture levels. I have some bud from Thanksgiving sitting in a turkey bag with a humidipak. Just opened it up today to smoke. Feels like it's two weeks old but smells incredible.

You do either. Turkey bags don't weigh 5lbs but they can tear. I usually double bag them in case a stem pokes through.


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 7, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> After they are dried and cured properly, I use 69% humidipaks to maintain proper moisture levels. I have some bud from Thanksgiving sitting in a turkey bag with a humidipak. Just opened it up today to smoke. Feels like it's two weeks old but smells incredible.
> 
> You do either. Turkey bags don't weigh 5lbs but they can tear. I usually double bag them in case a stem pokes through.


So you just add these into the turkey bags? If so how many and where do you get them at?


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 8, 2010)

mochadog70 said:


> So you just add these into the turkey bags? If so how many and where do you get them at?


 
A decent cigar shop should have them. Yes, I put one or two in bag with up to a P. 1 humidipak for a qp...

These are white bags that have liquid in them. They look like little freezer paks but are not frozen.

This is what they use to maintain cigar humidity.


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 9, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> A decent cigar shop should have them. Yes, I put one or two in bag with up to a P. 1 humidipak for a qp...
> 
> These are white bags that have liquid in them. They look like little freezer paks but are not frozen.
> 
> This is what they use to maintain cigar humidity.



Sweet.. Thanks man. Have you been using this way for a while?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 9, 2010)

they have like half gal fars


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> they have like half gal fars


Huh? Either you're really baked or I am cause this don't make sense to me.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 9, 2010)

half gallon jars


----------



## mochadog70 (Apr 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> half gallon jars


What kind of weight can you get in them?


----------



## mr og (Apr 10, 2010)

i use turkey bags, but only when fully dried. when its still moist and you let it sit in the bags, theres a chance it starts to smell kinda like rot and a chance of mold. just keep in the dark and if it is still a little moist, fluff them around in the bag once or twice a day until it is not wet anymore.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 10, 2010)

turkey bags arent air tight. they work good for curing, you just got to toss and air it out once a day for a week once they've been hung dry.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 10, 2010)

up to a half lb in a half gal jar depending on density of the weed. they make bigger sizes also i saw a 3 gal shatter proof glass jar at walmart with a sealed lid to make it air tight. this im sure could hold 3 pounds or more


----------

